# I am buying a LED TV this week, and I need your valuable suggestions.



## soumya (Jul 12, 2011)

I am looking to buy a 32 inch LED TV in this week itself. The budget is around 40-45000/- I have visited the showrooms, but I couldn't find all the models listed in the websites. According to the websites, I have shortlisted two LED models based on specifications :-

KDL-32EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIAâ„¢ LCD TV : Sony India

An elegant blend of practicality and performance - UA32D5000PRMXL - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG

If any one of these are good, I will order the dealer to bring them. 

Are there any better choices? Please guide me.

I am in a transferable job, so bigger is not better for me. Let me put it this way, what will be the best use of Rs. 40000 to buy a LCD/LED TV? Or should I lower my budget and get only a normal 32 inch LCD.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2011)

me too is going to buy a LED 32" and have the same budget.
And these are the best available in that budget.
I m going for samsung 32D5000 though EX520 is also not bad.
32D5000 is available for 38K


----------

